# Is there any chance I can move to Canada？



## shayla (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey Guys, my name is Shayla, a chinese girl, living and working in China now.
Half of a year ago, I was thinking of moving to another country to experience a new life. The thought cannot disappear until now. I don't know why but Canada is my first choice, just love the country so much. To let you know me well, I'd like to introduce myself a bit more.
I hold a bachelor in business administration and graduated 2008 from Huaihai University in China.I am working in a motor manufacturing company as assistant for the general manager and foreign trade manager for two years.
Besides, I am not rich (I cannot afford the cost of studying abroad)and I don't have any relatives in Canada.
Before I post this, I already did some research about immigrate to Canada and the result showed that it's more difficult for me.
So I am here, and hoping you guys can give me some tips. How could you move to Canada? 
Expecting your reply and Thank you in advance
Wish you all the best,Shayla


----------

